# معجم حديث انكليزي - عربي لهندسة النفط



## مصطفى الصايغ (19 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني ..
انا مهندس بشركة لوك اويل مدايست في العراق عندي كورس تدريب وبحاجة المعجم ضروري اذا ممكن احد من الاخوان المهندسين يساعدني ويعطيني نسخة حديثة من معجم نفطي ..
جزاكم الله خير جزاء المحسنين 
اخوكم المهندس مصطفى الصايغ الشمري ...


----------



## تولين (21 يوليو 2012)

اتفضل اخي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...m-Industry-قاموس-الصناعة-النفطية#.UAphzKMsFMU


----------

